# Kato Track N scale issues



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I recently switched out my U shaped layout to a straight, 15' long layout and I am in the process of putting a small siding yard, 3 tracks deep in the front of the layout and no matter what I do the last track of the 3, is 1/2" short of completeing and the shortest piece you can get is 1 1/8" long. I have tried to go longer in the yard ( more track) but still get the same results. I realize you can cut track down to fit in other brands, but Kato will not look right! Any suggestions to my issue?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Pappaw said:


> I recently switched out my U shaped layout to a straight, 15' long layout and I am in the process of putting a small siding yard, 3 tracks deep in the front of the layout and no matter what I do the last track of the 3, is 1/2" short of completeing and the shortest piece you can get is 1 1/8" long. I have tried to go longer in the yard ( more track) but still get the same results. I realize you can cut track down to fit in other brands, but Kato will not look right! Any suggestions to my issue?


There are two fixes for this, one is an adjustable track, and also an assortrment pack you can purchase. 
I usually keep both around while building a layout.


----------



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kato track issues*

Yes, I have seen the adjustable track, Photo wise, does this keep the ties while expanding or is there a gap of sorts?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Pappaw said:


> Yes, I have seen the adjustable track, Photo wise, does this keep the ties while expanding or is there a gap of sorts?


The Ties have a gap in the middle but usually not noticeable. I have two on my layout on the back side and you can't tell it


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

If some combination of the small track sections doesn't fit, use the expandable piece. 
I'm assuming that this will be used in a "permanent" layout and not one that you will be disassembling periodically. If that's the case, in order to disguise the transition section, see if you can place it in a position where it would be at a road crossing. Then, when you add the crossing boards (or rubber or concrete filler pieces), it will be totally and realistically hidden.


----------



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

Combinations of straights for Kato Unitrack

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12379

One of these days, I'll try that clever little expandable track section.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can also cut Unitrack sections with a straight razor back saw to the exact size you need to fit an odd space.

I've used this technique for many years and it works very well.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*kato track problems*

I agree with power steam guy, just cut a piece of Kato unitrack to fit. There are sections made to help do this easily, and you can get a bag of railjoiners to help fix the problem, it's a no brainer. If I can do it, anyone should be able to.


----------

